# 2015 Indiana State Beekeepers Spring Meeting



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

The Indiana State Beekeepers will be meeting this Saturday, March 21st, at Ivy Tech in Marion.

Guest speaker is Michele Colopy from the Pollinator Stewardship Council.

Details, directions, agenda here: http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/wordpress1/


----------

